# "Bowmounts ruined tarpon fishing!"



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

It’s becoming a common occurrence to see guys using trolling motors here in S Florida and keys to chase migrating tarpon. It’s absolutely absurd!!!! If you want to use a trolling motor to tarpon fish, go to the bridges!!!!!!!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I think I agree. I use a bow mount trolling motor all the time and notice that even on the lowest setting, rolling tarpon generally stay just out of casting range. They don't spook, but they are wary of the noise. When I turn it off, they make their way back around me. 

On a completely unrelated note, I caught a lot more juvenile tarpon when I was stand up paddleboarding than I do now in my boat.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

I check my prop regularly, if it’s got a nick, it gets replaced. Up here, in deep water with lots of current, they don’t seem to mind the tm as long as the prop is in good shape.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont really feel like this new information. The quieter you are and the less noise you make you will catch more fish. That’s why why I paid so much for a HB and spend most of my time on the pole particularly when I’m tarpon fishing. My biggest problem fishing with people that don’t saltwater fly fish consistently is unwanted noise. Shifting weight to cast ( My biggest pet peeve ) stepping back and forth, dropping things etc.... TM are just one more thing that makes noise, drifting would work better most of the time. I say that and I have a Ulterra on my bow, but it is removable.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Newman said:


> I check my prop regularly, if it’s got a nick, it gets replaced. Up here, in deep water with lots of current, they don’t seem to mind the tm as long as the prop is in good shape.


That would explain things. My prop, and trolling motor as a whole, looks like it was whacked off lots of rocks and run over with my truck. Oh wait... it was!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Get out of the boat, into the water and submerge y'erself.
Then listen as the trolling motor is running....what you hear is just from your ears.
Now imagine being able to hear with entire side of your body as the lateral line nerve endings do.
It doesn't take long for fish to correlate an annoying sound to harrassing fishermen.

Back when I used to spearfish in the mangrove galleries
I could hear a trolling motor coming from a long ways off.
For some reason my presence used to annoy plug casters.
I was there first, right? 

Anything that makes noise in a boat can irritate fish.
Feet, voices, bilge pumps, music, sinkers in the splash well rolling back and forth
all can cause fish to spook or shut down. Silence is golden, especially on the water.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm some scenarios its a no go for the fish and puts them down in others they could care less from what I have seen. All depends on the situation. Big bars where they don't swim the same lines repeatedly it can be a game changer to be able to hold yourself in a rough position on spot lock and then pole to the fish once they have been spotted. If I can anchor I will, but some situations this isn't an option.

Transom troller's just cant turn the bow sharp enough to be really effective from what I have seen.

I bet this thread is going to go deep.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Skiffs are for pushin. I'll never not own a 24' pushpole just for that reason


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Seems logical, and I would tend to agree. But I have also fished Biscayne Bay with a very experienced and successful guide who uses a trolling motor and told me he didn't think it bothered the tarpon in that particular location as there was a lot of boat traffic in the same general area. I wonder how moving current affects the transmission of noise underwater (downstream on a swift falling tide, casting up stream to the tarpon while using the trolling motor to anchor the boat in place)?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Newman said:


> I check my prop regularly, if it’s got a nick, it gets replaced. Up here, in deep water with lots of current, they don’t seem to mind the tm as long as the prop is in good shape.


Have you tried sanding the blades with regular sandpaper instead of throwing them out?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> It’s becoming a common occurrence to see guys using trolling motors here in S Florida and keys to chase migrating tarpon. It’s absolutely absurd!!!! If you want to use a trolling motor to tarpon fish, go to the bridges!!!!!!!


I was surprised how many boats I saw with TM's down in Islamorada last week.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I fished with Capt Justin Moore the other day and he uses a bow mount trolling motor with spot lock and a remote. He has one of the best reputations around for Tarpon guides and we hooked up on 5 and boated 3 fish in one afternoon. He's well know and good enough that he doesn't even take on new clients.

I think it's not the tool it's the operator....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Those old timers are just yapping because they use the same technique they did back when the bow and arrow were top secret. They are not catching the fish because they failed to evolve.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

A transom mount typically runs deeper and doesn’t cavitate under Fishing conditions. Bow mounts run shallower and cavitate more frequently. It is basically impossible to get a bowmount set deep enough that it won’t cavitate when waves or wakes are present. I am sure a beat up prop contributes also, but a cavitating prop is an ugly sound and I can’t imagine a highly pressured fish wouldn’t become hypersensitive to it.

Nate


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

We were out along Egmont Key on Saturday and the number of boats chasing tarpon was crazy.
What's worse is the idiots that will cruise by you within 50' while you are anchored and fishing.
I guess getting to the sandbar is more important. I really, really wanted to throw a 6oz sinker at one moron. We were about 70' away from a pole and piling so and he went in between twice.

If anyone was out there, did you happen to see the big 100+# hooked up on the dark blue Aquasport?
A huge bull shark ate it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Bowmounts are to Tarpon fishing what FL/GA line is to country. JK FL/GA line is *way* worse.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Mike C said:


> What's worse is the idiots that will cruise by you within 50' while you are anchored and fishing.


Seriously. I had a guy come at me ON PLANE this morning! Went waaaay out of his way to come check out what I was doing, then turned away at full throttle to motor the 200 yards or so back to the channel. There is no chance he didn't see me. I say he came to just see what I was doing because I don't want to assume he waked me that bad because I was fishing a spot he thought belonged to him.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I’ll be more specific, the flats we fish here in south Florida and the keys are usually very shallow. When some moron gets in front of you on a flat using his trolling motor, it freaks the fish out!!!! Or worse yet, he then decides to chase the fish. The lane for everybody behind that jerk gets screwed. The fish tend to speed up, hunker down on the bottom or abandon the migration route all together heading to deeper water. It’s so frustrating!!! I know there’s plenty of areas on the west coast where trolling motor use is the way to go. But in the shallow flats here in Biscayne/Keys, no way! A friend of mine Andy Thompson who I consider to be one the best ever tarpon guides has a transom mount TM on his Biscayne. He uses it in the glades to approach fish in deep water but NEVER on the OS migrating fish on the flats. 

What’s next, freakin tower boats?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

tjtfishon said:


> I fished with Capt Justin Moore the other day and he uses a bow mount trolling motor with spot lock and a remote. He has one of the best reputations around for Tarpon guides and we hooked up on 5 and boated 3 fish in one afternoon. He's well know and good enough that he doesn't even take on new clients.
> 
> I think it's not the tool it's the operator....


Structure, current, or deep water no problem. Less than five to ten foot of calm clear, sight fishing water and your chances go way down.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Structure, current, or deep water no problem. Less than five to ten foot of calm clear, sight fishing water and your chances go way down.


This was beach fishing by sight around Ana Maria Island and Longboat Key. Water was less than 10 almost everywhere and the biggest fish was hooked and landed in 5-6. 
I'm not an expert, I was a guest of the client. In fact it was my first tarpon. I did look up Capt Justin Moore after the fact and it's clear by my experience and several other sources he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> I’ll be more specific, the flats we fish here in south Florida and the keys are usually very shallow. When some moron gets in front of you on a flat using his trolling motor, it freaks the fish out!!!! Or worse yet, he then decides to chase the fish. The lane for everybody behind that jerk gets screwed. The fish tend to speed up, hunker down on the bottom or abandon the migration route all together heading to deeper water. It’s so frustrating!!! I know there’s plenty of areas on the west coast where trolling motor use is the way to go. But in the shallow flats here in Biscayne/Keys, no way! A friend of mine Andy Thompson who I consider to be one the best ever tarpon guides has a transom mount TM on his Biscayne. He uses it in the glades to approach fish in deep water but NEVER on the OS migrating fish on the flats.
> 
> What’s next, freakin tower boats?


Tower boats are the norm here in the Tampa bay area.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> This was beach fishing by sight around Ana Maria Island and Longboat Key.


Using bait on a spinning rod doesn’t count around here. Jus Say'n.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

tjtfishon said:


> This was beach fishing by sight around Ana Maria Island and Longboat Key. Water was less than 10 almost everywhere and the biggest fish was hooked and landed in 5-6.
> I'm not an expert, I was a guest of the client. In fact it was my first tarpon. I did look up Capt Justin Moore after the fact and it's clear by my experience and several other sources he knows what he is doing.
> 
> Live bait deep water guide. Yes beach fishing is sight fishing at times. You can even use the big motor to get close enough and make the live bait cast or let it drift to the fish on a ballon or troll.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots of things to say about how and when to approach tarpon (and that also depends on exactly what the tarpon are up to...). Since I generally don't fish migrating fish -all of ours are either laid up in the backcountry or hanging out in or around river mouths. Using a TM to approach fish in deeper waters is one thing, motoring against the current up into a river is something else entirely... Places with lots of tarpon - and the herd of skiffs trying to get a bite from them - aren't my idea of fun at all. In fact I'll run away from places with lots of fish - if the entire neighborhood is working them... Not a good scene at all....

I haven't had a trolling motor on my skiff for many years -but I will have one later this year or early next... Most of the problems I see with TMs isn't with the troller - it's the genius operating it that makes some of them much less effective than others....

I'll always prefer to approach tarpon with a push pole but shortening that entire process... is where a troller can really shine if it's set up correctly, and used where it makes sense...


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> I’ll be more specific, the flats we fish here in south Florida and the keys are usually very shallow. When some moron gets in front of you on a flat using his trolling motor, it freaks the fish out!!!! Or worse yet, he then decides to chase the fish. The lane for everybody behind that jerk gets screwed. The fish tend to speed up, hunker down on the bottom or abandon the migration route all together heading to deeper water. It’s so frustrating!!! I know there’s plenty of areas on the west coast where trolling motor use is the way to go. But in the shallow flats here in Biscayne/Keys, no way!


I've been behind a trolling motor twice this season in the Islamorada area and it's definitely effecting the fish. Now if I see a troller in the lane I want to fish, I move elsewhere. It sucks when these guys set up on points and buzz back and forth across the fish all morning. No high, happy fish on those days.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

texasag07 said:


> I'm some scenarios its a no go for the fish and puts them down in others they could care less from what I have seen. All depends on the situation. Big bars where they don't swim the same lines repeatedly it can be a game changer to be able to hold yourself in a rough position on spot lock and then pole to the fish once they have been spotted. If I can anchor I will, but some situations this isn't an option.
> 
> Transom troller's just cant turn the bow sharp enough to be really effective from what I have seen.
> 
> I bet this thread is going to go deep.


Most people who chase Tarpon around with two transom mounted TMs have them switched separately with two buttons on the poling platform using either air switches or solenoids. Turn one motor on and it pushes the boat one way, turn that one off and turn the other one on and it turns the boat the other way. If you position the TMs so they are slightly canted to the inside on each side, the boat will turn pretty sharply with one on, and it will go straight with both running. I used to do this over at Homosassa. Billy Pate had four TMs on the back of the boat he fished out of most of the time over there, not to mention a Bell Jet Ranger scouting for schools from above.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I've heard this said more than a few times over the last couple years by several long time west coast guides running twin transom mount trolling motors. Of course I called BS because a trolling motor makes the same sound regardless of where it is mounted, and surely two of them makes more noise than one. However I have noticed a few things this year that appear to support their claim.
> 
> The first is using SpotLock. It may be a great tool for setting up in current over deep water to cast to a fixed point or bar where redfish, snook, or trout are holding on the bottom, but not so good for trying to setup on tarpon that are holding in a spot because they will just move and not come back if you leave your TM on. However if you stake or drop anchor and wait (without casting) they will come back to that preferred location. Buy you have to wait, and watch them play around just out of casting range for a while.
> 
> ...


Mike, it's obvious that you posted this statement on the wrong Forum. You should have kept it on the Fly Fishing Forum here since not everyone knows you are a fly fisherman only (or mostly). With that being said, there are 2 subjects going on here.... 1.) people who fly fish and consider using a TM or not and 2.) people of spin and/or bait fish that use a TM or not.

Subject #1.) Fly fishermen are limited in casting range, much like bow hunters in compares to rifle hunting. With the fly, everything is moving back towards you, your fly, the fish, your boat towards the fish, etc.

Subject #2.) Spinning/conventional and/or bait fishing (i.e. slinging crabs, greenbacks, jigs, lures, etc.). The difference? The presentation doesn't have to move back towards you. You can pitch it a country mile with light braid and just let it sit there. The fish don't have to be near the boat. So easing up to within casting distance doesn't have to be all that stealthy as when you have limited range with the fly.

I can probably write a book on the subject. Bottom line, there are 2 subjects here. Which one do you want to talk about?

I've been using a TM (bow mounted) for poons long before people got the bright idea that they made sense and had their place. Bottom line is, they have their place.

No matter how you fish, there are things I've observed over the years. Some TM's are louder than others. I stopped using Minn Kota about 20yrs ago for that very reason. I've found that Motor Guide are the quietest so far. But nevertheless, some of the common mistakes I see are as follows;

They run up on the fish with them!
They use them excessively!
They buy the biggest and baddest TM they can buy and use it to run the fish (or run along with the fish and try to keep up with them). In that case, you're just running the fish!
They clunk them on and off excessively!
They use higher settings than they need to be using!

NOTE! Spot Locks will shut the fish down, especially with the mistake when someone hits the Spot lock and the damn thing goes searching for a spot and blows up the whole school. DON'T USE IT!

Here on the Gulf Coast, if fish are deeper than 6ft of water, I'm using a TM. Stay back away from the fish and learn how to read them and forecast their direction. Take in considerations the winds, the tides and where the sun is at (you don't want to cast a shadow on them) and use those factors to your advantage, instead of fighting against it with the TM. Also, don't wait for them to be on top of you when you make your cast. Think ahead and lay your cast out in the direction in which they are coming and then let the fish come to your presentation with the TM off, instead of powering up to them and immediately make the cast. Remember, stealth is key!

Learn and know just when they will eat. Just because they are in a spot doesn't mean they will eat. Then take your time and don't get in a hurry. Ease up in the direction that you are forecasting their direction. Don't pull up from behind the fish or you'll just push them away (then, like dummies, that's when most folks go chasing them with their TM's because they have a 36v system and it'll keep up with them ). 

You'll see the smooth experience operators will stage up just outside of their trail (learn what that means) and just use the lowest setting to ease up a bit as they see them coming towards them, turn the TM off and then continuing drifting closer with drifting on top of them. When the fish is up on you, refrain from using TM at all or you'll blow up the school. Make your cast (or several cast) and then let them ease past you. If they are on a mission and heading somewhere fast, let them go cause you're not gonna stop them. If they are only just tooling along and stop up just ahead of you tho (possibly chain a bit), then make a wide birth around them and slowly ease back up within casting distance (including your boat drift) and try again. However, if you run them and chase them around with it, then you be wasting both your time and the fish's time.

With the bait guys, they have a lot more forgiveness with a TM cause they can keep the boat away from them at their max casting distance. With the fly guys, not so much and stealth is critical to getting an eat. But nobody wins when you're up on the bow staring down at the fish like looking into fish in a barrel and then bumping your TM around, cause it will not happen.

Ted Haas


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Ted, you've spelled out what I was trying to say - TMs have their place but you have to be very careful how you use them. Anyone using spot lock when fishing tarpon is kidding themselves and ruining it for anyone else nearby- and anyone chasing tarpon with a TM is giving the middle finger to anyone else wanting to fish them... Use it sparingly and you'll find it very helpful...
My last TM (all those years ago) was a first generation Great White - a hand operated one on the transom - and it had its drawbacks, that's why when the mounting arm (remember those custom made mounting arms?) snapped off one day when I was running across Whitewater Bay -and I lost the entire rig in a moment... My first thought was the money loss - my second thought was the three times I'd had it re-built (at about $300 a pop) - then I just grinned and never replaced it...

I'm 70 now and will be adding a bowmount to my skiff later this year or early next year - not primarily for tarpon... but it will come in handy for them as well - if used carefully and only to get into position when the alternative is 30 minutes of poling.... By the way the slickest setup I've seen lately is on an almost new HB Biscayne (Jason Sullivan's new ride...) He has a Minn Kota I Pilot with two mounting pucks on his skiff - one for the bow the other for the stern... I like it!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Flats Broke said:


> Most people who chase Tarpon around with two transom mounted TMs have them switched separately with two buttons on the poling platform using either air switches or solenoids. Turn one motor on and it pushes the boat one way, turn that one off and turn the other one on and it turns the boat the other way. If you position the TMs so they are slightly canted to the inside on each side, the boat will turn pretty sharply with one on, and it will go straight with both running. I used to do this over at Homosassa. Billy Pate had four TMs on the back of the boat he fished out of most of the time over there, not to mention a Bell Jet Ranger scouting for schools from above.


Back in the day, we use to cruise along side them with the outboards running when pitching bait at them. When the fish stop, you cut off the OB and made your cast at em. But the fly guys had a hard time doing just that and getting close enough to make a shot without spooking them (again, the bow hunting analogy). That's when you started to see multiple transom mounted TM's. So the theroy was to tool along with the fish and be able to keep up with them and when they'd stop, you'd cut down your speed or just keep one TM running to ease up on the chaining fish. An Ole acquaintance Sassa guide buddy Capt Dan Malzone had them on his skiff back then as well. I personally never saw the need for them. Brett is right, sound underwater is much clearer and travels further than above (I use to be a Navy submarine sonar operator and diver). 1 stealthy 54lb thrust bow mounted TM makes no more noise than 2 - 100lb+ TM's on the transom (16-18ft from the bow)... and possibly less.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Thanks Ted, you've spelled out what I was trying to say - TMs have their place but you have to be very careful how you use them. Anyone using spot lock when fishing tarpon is kidding themselves and ruining it for anyone else nearby- and anyone chasing tarpon with a TM is giving the middle finger to anyone else wanting to fish them... Use it sparingly and you'll find it very helpful...
> My last TM (all those years ago) was a first generation Great White - a hand operated one on the transom - and it had its drawbacks, that's why when the mounting arm (remember those custom made mounting arms?) snapped off one day when I was running across Whitewater Bay -and I lost the entire rig in a moment... My first thought was the money loss - my second thought was the three times I'd had it re-built (at about $300 a pop) - then I just grinned and never replaced it...
> 
> I'm 70 now and will be adding a bowmount to my skiff later this year or early next year - not primarily for tarpon... but it will come in handy for them as well - if used carefully and only to get into position when the alternative is 30 minutes of poling.... By the way the slickest setup I've seen lately is on an almost new HB Biscayne (Jason Sullivan's new ride...) He has a Minn Kota I Pilot with two mounting pucks on his skiff - one for the bow the other for the stern... I like it!!


Well said! I don't recommend the iPilot tho. Loud, they search about an acre of water to get a spot lock, they suck the juice.... Expensive to work on...

I'd look into the Motorguide Xi5 or the Rodan. Since you still pole, you can use the FOB while up on the poling platform to get you within range and then just use the pole (if shallow enough) to ease up in that final position or slowly spin the boat for your caster. Bob, I personally don't know how your bridge fish without a TM.

Geeze Bob, I'm 54 now and grudge if I have to pole. I get spoiled with a TM but like I said, it's not for every situation, but it does have it's place. I'm not sure if I'd be able to pole when I'm 70 (Hope I still can tho). I don't know how you do it! 

Ted


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The bridge fishing part is dead simple - but hard on your skiff... Unlike folks who glide along up-current with their TMs then toss back into the shadows -we're already in the shadows and I'm holding onto a piling (yeah some exercise -but it's the way I learned it - all those years ago). We motor quietly against the current from the backside of the bridge(the tides in Biscayne Bay are much less than those in the Keys and other similar places) then I stop at the farthest up-tide groin and hang on with my angler next to me, about twenty feet back of the shadow line. The tarpon parade back and forth right in front of us and my anglers just have to get the fly about ten feet into the light then strip a bit faster than the tide, bringing that small white fly right in front of fish that hold in the shadows... We get to see almost every bite -but the occasional much bigger fish we never see until we're onto a fish much too big for the 8 and 9wt rods we use most nights... Works really well (and on a good night we might jump a dozen in about four hours...). The downside is that boat wakes and ordinary wave action beats up your boat against the pilings -even though I have four fenders strung along the piling side of my skiff. You don't want to know what I think of folks that use TMs to put their skiffs right in front of the fish that don't have a clue that we're in the shadows behind them... but that's the way it goes...

I do know one young guide that uses spot lock to hold his skiff in the shadows between the pilings. If and when I install one that will be one of it's primary uses - but only at night when the fish don't seem to notice us at all until I have to fire up my motor after we're hooked up and off to the races....

By the way in the last two years I've run four or five big bayboats for their owners with the Minn Kota I Pilot or Ulterra and the spot lock is very precise and these new motors (all I've run...) aren't noisy at all... but I haven't run anything else so I have no basis for comparison. In a river flow I had quite a bit of trouble at first since the spot lock did hunt a bit until settling down. All of that ended once I learned to turn the boat into the current first (and these were 22 to 24' Yellowfins and Pathfinders...).


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Mike, it's obvious that you posted this statement on the wrong Forum. You should have kept it on the Fly Fishing Forum here since not everyone knows you are a fly fisherman only (or mostly). With that being said, there are 2 subjects going on here.... 1.) people who fly fish and consider using a TM or not and 2.) people of spin and/or bait fish that use a TM or not.


Sorry Ted, I don't agree that this is fly or bait fishing subject. Trolling motors make the same noise regardless of what kind of equipment you're fishing with. But I do agree to all the bad things you listed that people do with trolling motors.

I've caught tarpon running my TM, but I see people using push poles catching more.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> The bridge fishing part is dead simple - but hard on your skiff... Unlike folks who glide along up-current with their TMs then toss back into the shadows -we're already in the shadows and I'm holding onto a piling (yeah some exercise -but it's the way I learned it - all those years ago). We motor quietly against the current from the backside of the bridge(the tides in Biscayne Bay are much less than those in the Keys and other similar places) then I stop at the farthest up-tide groin and hang on with my angler next to me, about twenty feet back of the shadow line. The tarpon parade back and forth right in front of us and my anglers just have to get the fly about ten feet into the light then strip a bit faster than the tide, bringing that small white fly right in front of fish that hold in the shadows... We get to see almost every bite -but the occasional much bigger fish we never see until we're onto a fish much too big for the 8 and 9wt rods we use most nights... Works really well (and on a good night we might jump a dozen in about four hours...). The downside is that boat wakes and ordinary wave action beats up your boat against the pilings -even though I have four fenders strung along the piling side of my skiff. You don't want to know what I think of folks that use TMs to put their skiffs right in front of the fish that don't have a clue that we're in the shadows behind them... but that's the way it goes...
> 
> I do know one young guide that uses spot lock to hold his skiff in the shadows between the pilings. If and when I install one that will be one of it's primary uses - but only at night when the fish don't seem to notice us at all until I have to fire up my motor after we're hooked up and off to the races....
> 
> By the way in the last two years I've run four or five big bayboats for their owners with the Minn Kota I Pilot or Ulterra and the spot lock is very precise and these new motors (all I've run...) aren't noisy at all... but I haven't run anything else so I have no basis for comparison. In a river flow I had quite a bit of trouble at first since the spot lock did hunt a bit until settling down. All of that ended once I learned to turn the boat into the current first (and these were 22 to 24' Yellowfins and Pathfinders...).


Bob, for the bridge fishing, it's a matter of easing up under the bridges with the TM on the lowest setting you can get away with (or spot lock if you can get it set 1st before the fish run down the light line). However, I keep it further back and try to spot them up front and make longer cast. That takes a bit more doing, but it's better than holding onto bridge pilings IMO. Sure, we're not looking down at them but rather further out in front of us while way up under the bridge. Slower tides do help with that process. And there are also a lot of bling casting involved. My normal rods are 9-10wts for the smaller ones and a 12wt for the big boys (but sometimes it's hard to know what'll grab it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Sorry Ted, I don't agree that this is fly or bait fishing subject. Trolling motors make the same noise regardless of what kind of equipment you're fishing with. But I do agree to all the bad things you listed that people do with trolling motors.
> 
> I've caught tarpon running my TM, but I see people using push poles catching more.


The reason it's 2 different subjects is you can get away with more slop when throwing bait, which can go much further than a fly and therefore, you can keep the boat further away, which means you can get away with more TM use. With the fly, you are ONLY using the TM to quietly positioning the boat for them to come at you and everything is off and silent at that time. Any bumps or movements with the TM when they are up close and all bets are off!

Here's a few more TM fails....

* Cavitation prop out of the water during rougher water.
* Changing speeds (folks, you have to keep it a constant speed and not run it high, then low, then off, then back on then rev it up or down). Instead, keep it at the slowest setting possible and be patient. Don't worry, you'll get there. When your "there," don't use it.
* Reversing!  Don't do it!
* Clicking it on and off.

View attachment 31620

See these fish I was on the other day? The one down below me... If I even touch the TM, he's blown and will probably spook that school of 40 fish out in front of me. See em out there? If I use the TM to creep over to that school, they'll "feel" the boat pushing and hear the TM more and will slowly push out. If I sit and watch which way they are moving and then head out towards that direction at the slowest TM setting possible, instead of at them, then wait on them to come to me with TM off, I'll have a better shot at getting one to eat. But if I was a bay boat or skiff/flats boat with spinning gear and threads or crabs to chunk at them, with the TM off from this distance, I can probably reach them. Again, 2 different scenarios.

Ted


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> See these fish I was on the other day?


LOL 

You can’t see the fish like that around here. And that’s why people running around and over them with their bowmounts have ruined tarpon fishing.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> LOL
> 
> You can’t see the fish like that around here. And that’s why people running around and over them with their bowmounts have ruined tarpon fishing.


It's really the same way with laid up fish or fish in murky water just puddering around. You basically know the general area where they're at. You sit back and scope out the area and look for the signs, like hunting/stalking a deer. You ease over near the direction of their movement.... Just like I mentioned above. I only used that clear water shot so you can see what I'm talkin about. Come on Mike, you know what I'm talkin about! 

If you do it on the weekends, yer screwed!


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

[QUOTE="If you do it on the weekends, yer screwed! [/QUOTE]

YES. Two words... JET SKIS


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I decided to try this out tonight. I spent an hour on the dead lowest setting and had only a few rolls within casting distance. I turned off the trolling motor and within minutes I had fish within range. There is definitely something to it.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

All those watching this thread who think trolling motors are ok to use in areas here in SE Florida please take note. Instead of using your trolling motor because your fishing by yourself, stake out in the lane and take what shots you get. Our waters are too small to be flooded with fisherman thinking it’s ok to troll around our precious tarpon flats. Same goes for bonefish flats too!!!!! Please use better judgment. Just stake out and wait for your opportunity. It’s not always gonna be perfect, but if your patient, you’ll get the right angle and hook up. And, all of us in close proximity will applaud you!!!!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Even these guys are trolling motor shy. This is on a huge mud flat about 6 to 10 feet deep with 2 to 3 feet of visibility most times. It gets, in my estimation, about a boat or two per day of fishing pressure. Maybe less.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwater said:


> ...You basically know the general area where they're at. You sit back and scope out the area and look for the signs...


The "general area where they're at" up here is huge, and the signs are often subtle. That's why everybody uses TM to cover ground around here. When fish do show it can often becomes a race to them. Some boats will concede "first shot" but run up ahead at high TM speed with the expectation of getting the next shot. All the while these boats are oblivious to the fish they are blowing over. Then when those fish start showing it doesn't take long for that area to turn into a “Mosh Pit” of boats maneuvering for shots, and nobody gets bit. Not even the live crab chunkers.

What makes it a "Mosh Pit" is the bow mounts running directly back upwind into the boats drifting behind them trying to get another shot. They should be continuing down wind, then over and upwind to the back of the line.

The boats drifting and using their TM sparingly, and only their push pole within that last 100' catch way more fish without screwing things up for other fisherman.

Another reason the old timers use two 36V transom mount TM's is to chase hooked fish on high bypass without having to crank up their engine and screw things up for the other fisherman. That's why I run a 112# on my boat, but never go over 5 setting while searching.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I feel like this is a pretty timeless argument between the polers and the trollers. Couldn't tell you how many guys have told me I'd never catch reds in skinny water if I used a jon boat and a trolling motor. I wish I could rub every stud red I've ever caught in their face. Knowing how and when to use a trolling motor is what makes the difference. If you troll at any speed above lets say half power you're spooking fish, I won't deny it. Same if your depth is set too high and it blows out. But using the first two speeds in a steady pattern OR only selectively as needed to get into position is most ideal. You'll have a hard time convincing me that tarpon passing through a deep trench with water 20+ feet is going to be sensitive to a trolling motor. Ones on a grass flat in skinny water - okay. But I think a lot of guys blame a poor day of fishing on other people trolling or motoring when the fact of the matter is they probably wouldn't have caught them regardless because they weren't eating.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> The boats drifting and using their TM sparingly, and only their push pole within that last 100' catch way more fish without screwing things up for other fisherman.


Those are the experienced guys to mimic! Often, I'll do the same with the caster on the bow. The pole is basically to hold the spot and rotate the boat for the angler or to ease up a bit further. But poling around in deep water can be a PITA.

Mike, Sounds like your "mosh pit" fishing is on the weekends in that "well known area." I've seen what you are talking about and I try to avoid those areas like the plague. Your best bet is to go on days with the least amount of anglers (Mon-Thurs) at 1st light, being there when those fish 1st wake up and come up for a gulp of air. Then, ease on over to them. Otherwise, just go look for a new area that you can find. Maybe fewer fish, but you have them all to yourself. You might have to invest some good time in it, but there can be pay-offs.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> All those watching this thread who think trolling motors are ok to use in areas here in SE Florida please take note. Instead of using your trolling motor because your fishing by yourself, stake out in the lane and take what shots you get. Our waters are too small to be flooded with fisherman thinking it’s ok to troll around our precious tarpon flats. Same goes for bonefish flats too!!!!! Please use better judgment. Just stake out and wait for your opportunity. It’s not always gonna be perfect, but if your patient, you’ll get the right angle and hook up. And, all of us in close proximity will applaud you!!!!


Eli, I agree for the most part. We have multiple spots where we have lanes as well and aside from easing up to the spot with the TM, we'll just pin-up and wait for them to come down the lane. But I understand the place he is talking about. You can have 300 acres of just darkwater random area when the fish will just lay up and mill around. The best way for me to describe it to you is like sitting in the middle of WWB and just waiting for bubbles, a fin or a fish gulping air. Not much sighting to go on. But that's where instincts can kick in by just sitting back and watching their behaviour and their movements. Unfortunately, he's out there when there are multiple boats everywhere with inexperienced people trying to do the same thing, but ruin it for the guys that put their dues in. Like I said, he needs to be there when they are not or go find another location.

Signing off. I gots ta go fishin!

Ted


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

jimsmicro said:


> Couldn't tell you how many guys have told me I'd never catch reds in skinny water if I used a jon boat and a trolling motor.


Exactly. Jon boats get kind of a bad rap, in my opinion. They are not the most graceful things, but in the hands of a capable user and EVEN WITH A TROLLING MOTOR can catch a lot of fish. As others have said here in this thread, it's about using your tools in the best way possible in order to catch fish. And sometimes about finding places where you can fish by yourself.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

On the beach I use my TM mainly to reposition my anchor. I fish alone often and I readjust my position all day long based on the last fish spotted. The sweet spot where I fish has pods coming from 3 axis. You'll never dial it in pushing fish around with the TM. You may have to haul in your anchor 10 times but if your posted up in that zone its game on. That being said I find it an indispensable tool. I use the spot lock momentarily to identify the current direction/speed, mark contours (I have no GPS), prospecting before I dial in my anchor point, or I use it to setup drifts into casting zones. The key is to be extremely judicious with the TM and error on the side of zero use. Stealth is one of the most important parts of the equation and if in doubt post up. As others have said never chase fish it does not work and ruins it for the guys downstream.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> All those watching this thread who think trolling motors are ok to use in areas here in SE Florida please take note. Instead of using your trolling motor because your fishing by yourself, stake out in the lane and take what shots you get. Our waters are too small to be flooded with fisherman thinking it’s ok to troll around our precious tarpon flats. Same goes for bonefish flats too!!!!! Please use better judgment. Just stake out and wait for your opportunity. It’s not always gonna be perfect, but if your patient, you’ll get the right angle and hook up. And, all of us in close proximity will applaud you!!!!


I have found it best for solo fishing, I just drop a mushroom anchor and hold on a lane. If I hook up, drop the buoy and figure out how I'm going to chase em down while trying to fight the fish. I will say I have yet to get my hands on one when I'm alone. lol But some of the most wicked eats and tracks have all been solo. 

It got so frustrating one day, that I just went out and poled shallow water for reds, that was even more frustrating when I would drop my fly line bucket, or rod all together trying to pole and cast at fish. So that's why I bought a paddle board. For the solo fishing stuff. It was insane hooking a 100+lb migratory tarpon a couple years ago from a paddle board. lol I tried breaking him off a few times as I was being dragged around for a while, but finally managed to break em off.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> I fished with Capt Justin Moore the other day and he uses a bow mount trolling motor with spot lock and a remote. He has one of the best reputations around for Tarpon guides and we hooked up on 5 and boated 3 fish in one afternoon. He's well know and good enough that he doesn't even take on new clients.
> 
> I think it's not the tool it's the operator....


I know Justin. He is fishing tarpon in deep water off the beaches 20 foot at least most of the time. He is not fishing tarpon up on the bars in 5-7 foot of clear water. Apples and oranges.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's what has ruined tarpon fishing.
1. Way too many boats in general.
2. Way too many boats fishing for tarpon.
3. The internet.

Are TM bad? No worse than banging a push pole on the engine. No worse than dropping your pop can on the deck of the boat. No worse than slamming a hatch lid closed. And the list goes on and on.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tower boats have also ruined tarpon fishing.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Pick your spots and times as best you can away from other anglers. Tuff but can be done.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Social media isn't helping anything either. I'm going to delete my instagram one of these days; I'm sick of looking at pics of gymthots anyway.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Social media isn't helping anything either. I'm going to delete my instagram one of these days; I'm sick of looking at pics of gymthots anyway.


Yep, people act like if they don’t let the world know what they are up to it never happened. These same people don’t know what fishing is really about. It’s about self fulfillment, not piling up fish to freezer burn or feed people that are too lazy to work. It’s not about having boats that outperform the ego of the person at the helm. To them it’s about trying to be the cool guy at school with the new Firebird and the latest Reebok Pumps. Ultimately most of these entitled “gimmedats” are only looking for one thing...


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> Tower boats have also ruined tarpon fishing.



They are trying their hardest to ruin flats fishing here in Texas too.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> All those watching this thread who think trolling motors are ok to use in areas here in SE Florida please take note. Instead of using your trolling motor because your fishing by yourself, stake out in the lane and take what shots you get. Our waters are too small to be flooded with fisherman thinking it’s ok to troll around our precious tarpon flats. Same goes for bonefish flats too!!!!! Please use better judgment. Just stake out and wait for your opportunity. It’s not always gonna be perfect, but if your patient, you’ll get the right angle and hook up. And, all of us in close proximity will applaud you!!!!


I've been stuck behind trollers in popular spots twice this season and they absolutely put the fish off down here. It sucks to stake out on your favorite spot at dawn and have some goober come setup on a troller 200' above you a blow out every fish for a mile around. Now I pick up and run to a new spot when I see a troller anywhere in the lane I'm fishing.

Like Capt Eli said, if your fishing south of Miami for migratory fish, just stake out and wait your turn. I've jumped fish solo from a skiff, a canoe, and a kayak. All oceanside. All staked out. All without f-ing up everybody else's fishing. It's not as easy as poling after them and you'll get fewer shots. But the shots you get will be quality and you'll have a great story to tell.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I got my fly crushed by a 100 pounder in a school of about 200 fish the other morning exactly how I described I do it. It was a beautiful sight. I have no video of the eat, just of the fish. I'll try to post something soon. Solo btw. Ended up getting my fly line cut in half.

For me, in a perfect world, I'd love to just always pin up or anchor out on a lane. I don't always get that luxury in some of the places I fish. But as Mxbeebop stated, Stealth is key.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

I have recently started targeting tarpon this season and have learned an immense amount in a short time. The biggest thing i have learned is the less the boat moves the better. I am often around mangrove islands in 2-6 feet of water going after micro to 40 pound size tarpon so this obviously doesnt work in every situation. I usually spend a day or two picking new spots to see where the tarpon are moving and at what time. The next day i pole into position and anchor to decrease my chance of spooking them. Then i wait... admittedly i am often wrong and the tarpon dont show up... but when i get it right ill have tarpon rolling within 5 feet of the boat. When i first started i tried TMing towards rolling tarpon and poling as well. I had very little luck. I have way more fun doing it this way than moving around and chasing the rollers. Its extraordinarily rewarding to anticipate what the fish is going to do and be one step ahead of them even if you get it wrong 50 percent of the time.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

We don't have any Tarpon in the bay area. Trolling motor or not. It's best to stay in Boca where they all are. Driving here is a waste of money unless going to the skyway. Please don't come, ever.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> We don't have any Tarpon in the bay area. Trolling motor or not. It's best to stay in Boca where they all are. Driving here is a waste of money unless going to the skyway. Please don't come, ever.


I wish they were all in BG right now


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I dont really feel like this new information. The quieter you are and the less noise you make you will catch more fish. That’s why why I paid so much for a HB and spend most of my time on the pole particularly when I’m tarpon fishing. My biggest problem fishing with people that don’t saltwater fly fish consistently is unwanted noise. Shifting weight to cast ( My biggest pet peeve ) stepping back and forth, dropping things etc.... TM are just one more thing that makes noise, drifting would work better most of the time. I say that and I have a Ulterra on my bow, but it is removable.



ROCKING THE BOAT TO CAST IS MY PET PEEVE ALSO! Its not that hard to drop a 60' cast without moving.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

bugslinger said:


> ROCKING THE BOAT TO CAST IS MY PET PEEVE ALSO! Its not that hard to drop a 60' cast without moving.


For you...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> For you...


Not to de-rail this thread, I'm just replying to Matthew's statement (and assuming it's not so easy for him).

So....

Matthew, turn to the fish and not stand sideways to them. Square up to them with your shoulders and place your feet directly under your shoulders. Keeping your elbows down when you cast. Make cast more overhead than to the side (you'll increase more accuracy that way as well). This will help you from swaying as you cast and therefore rock the boat as you cast.

So don't sway as you're casting. To practice this technique where you are casting without swaying, go lawn cast, square your shoulders up to your target and practice casting, standing on one leg. That will train your body not to sway as you cast, hence the reason you are rocking the boat when you cast, creating excessive boat movement and hull slapping, which in turn will put you on notice by the fish you are trying to catch. 

Practice more "pick up and lay down" water hauling techniques where you are not blind casting multiple times (which also burns up too much time in between casts) and allow the "water haul" to pre-load your fly rod before you shoot. When you slow pick the line up off the water (say about 20-30ft of fly line), shoot the line on your back cast and then shoot the line on your forward cast and you may almost reach back out there with one shot (or maybe 1-2 more false cast to re-align the fly line to the target). All this multiple false casting is for the birds and you'll miss your opportunity.

I see way too many people continue to false cast when the rod is already loaded. Don't be afraid to go ahead and shoot it. Practing your double hauling for you to efficiently gain line speed without creating an excessive amount of movement. Some of the best casters looks like they are barely moving their arms and body. So elbows down, none of this casting where your arms are way above your shoulders, and let the rod do the work. When she's ready to shoot, let her go, but let it slide thru your fingers to maintain control while up in the air. Then you can just stop it with your fingers by simply pinching it at the precise spot, to stop the shooting process and allow the loop, leader and fly to completely un-roll out. Nothing worst than lining the fish when giving that rare opportunity, because you just shot out a "hero" cast with no control where the fly or line will go (and end up spooking the whole school of fish).

You find this especially helpful when casting in super skinning water to tailing reds, bones and perms (also a problem).

Remember, when stripping it, ALWAYS keep your rod tip at the water (or even touching it). That gives you more direct feel to the fly when the fish just "bumps it!" They will just feel like a bump a lot of times on the eat (much like a trout bump) and with slack in the line and rod tip up, you'll miss a lot of those bumps. Also, by keeping the rod tip down to the waterline, it keeps all the slack out of the line for a solid hook-set with your stripping hand (instead of rod setting them, which is less effective)! And in this situation of casting, it helps to start the water hauling process quickly, since seconds count.

Good luck! 

Ted Haas


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I totally get that there are different circumstances of fishing, but I hook a lot of my big tarpon from this spot right here and it is usually only slightly less busy than this. City tarpon are, however, MUCH different than migratory keys tarpon.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Great advice Ted! I have developed a sidearm motion over the past few yrs and I need to work on my direct overhead casting as well. I did some on my shortened season this yr in between fish swimming. I am lucky that most of the guys i fish with are better casters than me and I can learn a lot by watching and trying to copy them. Even with my side arm poor technique I can get out 60’ without shaking skiff. What I got yelled at most was damn foot shuffling! All the practice in a field doesn’t really compare to time on the water for me. I will use up to. 10wt for carp fishing, not because fish are that big but because it aids my casting improvement when I get to fish for tarpon.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Not to de-rail this thread, I'm just replying to Matthew's statement (and assuming it's not so easy for him).
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


good advice oh fly guru. Keep it coming


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Not to de-rail this thread, I'm just replying to Matthew's statement (and assuming it's not so easy for him).


Thanks for the advice. It’ll definitely get put to good use.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Great advice Ted! I have developed a sidearm motion over the past few yrs and I need to work on my direct overhead casting as well. I did some on my shortened season this yr in between fish swimming. I am lucky that most of the guys i fish with are better casters than me and I can learn a lot by watching and trying to copy them. Even with my side arm poor technique I can get out 60’ without shaking skiff. What I got yelled at most was *damn foot shuffling!* All the practice in a field doesn’t really compare to time on the water for me. I will use up to. 10wt for carp fishing, not because fish are that big but because it aids my casting improvement when I get to fish for tarpon.


This is why I go bare footed when I'm fly casting to poons or stalking skinny water fish. Like I said, stealth is key!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cronced said:


> I totally get that there are different circumstances of fishing, but I hook a lot of my big tarpon from this spot right here and it is usually only slightly less busy than this. City tarpon are, however, MUCH different than migratory keys tarpon.
> View attachment 32794


Fly casting to them... or... conventional tackle with live bait or jigs that way? I've caught plenty with 150 boats stacked up on top of them within the area of a football field, all fishing for them. But shallow water fly casting is a different ballgame fo sho! Like the difference between shooting deer with a rifle in a blind stand over a feeder vs stalking them on foot with a bow.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Fly casting to them... or... conventional tackle with live bait or jigs that way? I've caught plenty with 150 boats stacked up on top of them within the area of a football field, all fishing for them. But shallow water fly casting is a different ballgame fo sho! Like the difference between shooting deer with a rifle in a blind stand over a feeder vs stalking them on foot with a bow.


Jigs for sure. And while I agree that sight casting tarpon with a fly is different than casting to them with jigs, they each have their own challenges. I'm much more accustomed to jigging for tarpon but my technique would hardly look familiar to what most consider "jigging".

First, I don't want much action if I'm just steadily cranking my jig. Paddletail jigs, rapalas, anything that shakes or shimmies, is out. A slight back and forth wobble is fine. Something that just glides is even better.

Second, I don't want to fish anything really heavy because I want my lure within a foot of the surface at all times. Tarpon have great eye sight and are almost always looking and feeding up. Some heavy jigs are fine as long as I can crank them in quickly and they don't dive.

Third, I need a nice long straightaway to crank my jig through. Along a seawall or a section of bridge pilings is ideal. Tarpon will see my lure, swim up and track on it. And if they can track it for about 10 to 15 feet and not be alarmed by anything weird (like shakes, shimmies, rattles, jerks) they will eat it.

And in an attempt to not derail this thread anymore, I must say that trolling motors and boat traffic have definitely ruined a lot of people's days of tarpon fishing. Right here in Miami where I do most of my tarpon fishing, it's not much of an issue. In Jupiter, where I do a lot of snook and juvenile tarpon fishing, trolling motors and boat traffic are a much bigger deal and one boat can make me head somewhere else. When I'm using a fly, particularly at night, my trolling motor is only used as much as I absolutely have to.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cronced said:


> Jigs for sure. And while I agree that sight casting tarpon with a fly is different than casting to them with jigs, they each have their own challenges. I'm much more accustomed to jigging for tarpon but my technique would hardly look familiar to what most consider "jigging".
> 
> First, I don't want much action if I'm just steadily cranking my jig. Paddletail jigs, rapalas, anything that shakes or shimmies, is out. A slight back and forth wobble is fine. Something that just glides is even better.
> 
> ...


Believe me, I know what jig fishing is all about for poons. I've done it for more years than I care to remember. Nothing I'm very proud of vs fly fishing for them and I wouldn't go out of my way to do it anymore.


There is nothing similar to fly fishing for them on a shallow flat.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Believe me, I know what jig fishing is all about for poons. I've done it for more years than I care to remember. Nothing I'm very proud of vs fly fishing for them and I wouldn't go out of my way to do it anymore.
> 
> 
> There is nothing similar to fly fishing for them on a shallow flat.


I'm not sure what you call that, but it sure isn't fishing. At least my method involves casting, retrieving, and watching a tarpon track a lure or lunge out from a shadow and actually, you know... EAT the jig.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cronced said:


> I'm not sure what you call that, but it sure isn't fishing. At least my method involves casting, retrieving, and watching a tarpon track a lure or lunge out from a shadow and actually, you know... EAT the jig.


No matter what your hear, the original technique to what you see in that pic causes those fish to "eat" that jig. I can't help the fact that some people abused that technique and now has caused it to be a real issue. Nevertheless, we are getting way of the subject. Not defending it, just explaining there are multiple ways to fish for them, even in tight quarters, with multiple ways to fish baits, artificial, jigs, etc.

Trust me when I say from experience (with more ways to fish them than you can imagine) that there is really nothing out there, as far as tarpon fishing is concern that is, that can be more complicated as fishing for them on fly in shallow water. Stealth is key, like I said and how you approach them. 

But hey, you do you!


----------

